# [SPONSORED] -------- "MONOCHROME" --------



## Jameswalt1

Welcome to my next build! This one has been kind of on the backburner for quite some time, as I've been waiting on the case. This will be a very clean promotional build for a new case from a new case manufacturer, of which I still can't disclose... yet, hence the "censored" area of the sponsor line up above.

I have the case in my possession and will show it as soon as I'm allowed (very soon) via photos and a video overview. The case itself is very clean, well made, and just oozes quality. I look forward to showing it off and doing this build with it.

Leading up to my ability to show the case I will of course, in my typical fashion, be photo-logging all of the other parts to be used in the build. This thing will be a powerhouse!


_____________________________________

_Main Components:_
Motherboard: EVGA X99 Micro
CPU: Intel 5960x
Memory: G Skill DDR4 2400 32Gb
GPU: 2 x Nvidia GeForce Titan Z
PSU: EVGA 1600w G2
SSD: 3 x Intel 730 480Gb

_Watercooling Components:_
CPU Block: EK Supremacy Clean CSQ Nickel
GPU Blocks: 2 x EK Titan Z Nickel
Ram Blocks: EK Monarch Acetal + Nickel
Radiators: EK Coolstream PE 240mm + 360mm
Pump: UNDECIDED
Reservoir: UNDECIDED
Tube Fittings: Rocket Science 1/2 inch (12.7mm) tube fittings
Other Fittings (Misc): UNDECIDED
Tubing: Chrome/Nickel plated 1/2 inch (12.7mm) copper
Coolant: UNDECIDED

_Other Components:_
Fans: UNDECIDED
Cables: Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables
Lighting: Darkside Connect LED strips
_______________________________________

Progress Index

1. Titan ZZZZZzzzzzz's!!!!

2. EK Monarch ram heatsinks paired with DDR4

3. [Interlude: Challenge Accepted!]

4. Rocket Science fittings

5. EVGA X99 Micro and 5960x!

6. The HEX GEAR case!

7. EK rads are.... RAD!

8. Intel 730 SSD's arrived

9. EK CPU and Ram blocks installed...

10. The EVGA 1600w G2 PSU

11. EK Vardar fans

12. EK res/pump combo!

13. Titan Z's all EK'd up

14. DARKSIDE lighting...


----------



## GrimDoctor

Can't wait


----------



## Wolfsbora

So beyond subbed, James! I'm really glad to see RocketScience being used in this build. Great fittings from a great guy!


----------



## LGxStarburst

do you jsut get mail daily with these parts james??? man i wish i could get these kind of components.







amazing stuff man simply amazing Im gonna have to revamp my Razersharp build and let you have at it!


----------



## gdubc

In like Wilt Chamberlain. Eager to see this case already!!!!!!


----------



## Pheozero

"Powerhouse" may be a bit of an understatement, James









Let the fun begin.


----------



## mAs81

In for some powerhouse goodness


----------



## ciobanulx

Any project from you... Subbed !!!









Can't wait to see this one! Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciobanulx*
> 
> Any project from you... Subbed !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see this one! Keep up the good work mate!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Can't wait


Thank you kind sir's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> So beyond subbed, James! I'm really glad to see RocketScience being used in this build. Great fittings from a great guy!


Yeah, they are the best 1/2 inch tube fittings available IMO, and yes he's a very nice dude








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> do you jsut get mail daily with these parts james??? man i wish i could get these kind of components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing stuff man simply amazing Im gonna have to revamp my Razersharp build and let you have at it!


Lola thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> In like Wilt Chamberlain. Eager to see this case already!!!!!!


Can't wait to show it, it's a really elegant, clean, high-end piece








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> "Powerhouse" may be a bit of an understatement, James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the fun begin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> In for some powerhouse goodness


Thanks dawgs


----------



## Kranik

I can't quit you James. I'm in.


----------



## Gilles3000

Subbed ofc.


----------



## FrancisJF

Subbed for censor...I mean James' build


----------



## Georgey123

Subbed as usual James







Buzzing for this build log since you teased the titan Z's


----------



## kwabw

Can't wait to see the case! Subbed.


----------



## anamnesis

Subbed also! I've been following your cool build for some time, now i cant take this one from the beginning!
Anamnesis


----------



## Wiz766

Ahhh, I saw this on FB but now 3 hours late! Subububububed!


----------



## Drizztly

Subbed this right before I read what it's about! Going to be awesome! Can't wait to see this mysterious case!


----------



## Lutfij

Well I managed to get here as fast as I could James







Sub a dub dub!


----------



## Buehlar

This feels like home...


----------



## wthenshaw

Here we go again


----------



## catbuster

Subbed ! Now show us dat case


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Subbed


----------



## KaffieneKing

Good luck!


----------



## Kidlat

I loved your Titanfall build (orange and white, yum yum) and i'm pretty sure i'm gonna love this one.

Fervently looking forward to your work with .


----------



## GHADthc

Ohhhhh baby! Been waiting for this one, ever since you teased Titan Z's in quad SLI!


----------



## CasP3r

Subbed, of course.







Based on the components and the name of the build I already know I'm going to enjoy following this a lot.


----------



## snef

for sure, im in

this will be a monster of power


----------



## Wiz766

How long until we see the case, James?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Subbed for thr mysterios and sexy censored case! ^-^


----------



## easynator

Subbed!


----------



## FreeElectron

Powerful and compact. (hopefully)


----------



## MunneY




----------



## jfing14

subbed


----------



## MrStrat007

Definitely subbed!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*


That looks amazing


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That looks amazing


Hahahaha! You quoted the sub. When I saw it in my sub list I thought James had posted us some pics....


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Hahahaha! You quoted the sub. When I saw it in my sub list I thought James had posted us some pics....


Sorry to get your hopes up. That sub just looks really good, I am sure James case will look better ahahah


----------



## curly haired boy

subbed


----------



## akira749

I'm in for sure


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Hahahaha! You quoted the sub. When I saw it in my sub list I thought James had posted us some pics....


lel!

Looking forward to see some shots. Hopefully that will be soon enough.


----------



## snow cakes

looking forward to mayhem


----------



## Barefooter

Subbed for another epic build!


----------



## fakeblood

Everytime I read the word mono..I instantly think simpsons. Soooo I made this



Oh! and subbed


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Subbed.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So this would be the new case manufacturer build that I heard so little about from B-Neg


----------



## Bart

We need an auto-subscribe-to-James-Walts-builds button. IN!


----------



## VSG

Subbing because I already know about the case and think a clean build is the way to go in it myself


----------



## vaporizer

Subation


----------



## Goofy Flow

Subbed


----------



## derickwm

50 posts in less than 24 hours, not bad


----------



## Elyminator

subbed


----------



## Xclsyr

_~Joins the waiting line~_

So, pics up yet?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> We need an auto-subscribe-to-James-Walts-builds button. IN!


There is one. Just "follow" him


----------



## Jameswalt1

Wow, I'm certainly humbled by the quantity of "subz" posts overnight, thanks y'all, some sort of photo update tonight or tomorrow









I went kind of dark on the forums after completing the last build, I got super busy with work and family, but I'm back now and what better way than with a new build.

I truly feel naked when I don't have an active log... it just makes me feel at home when I have one going. Granted that's a bit of a false statement because I'm usually naked at home...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So this would be the new case manufacturer build that I heard so little about from B-Neg


Indeed, @B NEGATIVE, and @snef also have the case. Snef's log is up and has been for quite some time while waiting for the case, B's should be up soon also. All of the builds should be quite different, showcasing the new... case









I plan on producing a video overview of the case ahead of time so when I'm allowed to show the case I'm ready to rock. I hope to do more video work in general moving forward starting with this build.


----------



## RexTempus

Subbed as usual.


----------



## Mozz13

Here we go again! Subbed for sure.


----------



## Fremish

Let's see what you got!







Subbed.


----------



## w1mnk

Subbed. James what is a ballpark cost for this beast?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1mnk*
> 
> Subbed. James what is a ballpark cost for this beast?


My guess would be in the $8-9k range


----------



## JambonJovi

Seatbelt fastened and popcorn ready. Let's do this !


----------



## Ghoxt

Oh yeah.


----------



## MocoIMO

Subbed, Can't wait to see the new case


----------



## FrancisJF

Curious James, Didn't you say this was gonna be your Robocop replacement?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can't Replace RoboCop, lol


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> *Can't Replace RoboCop, lol*


QFT


----------



## NE0XY

Oh god yes! Subbed =D


----------



## roflcopter159

Count me in! Can't wait to see what this case is and the three different builds with it!


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Hold up, the case alone costs 8-9k?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEMPERMONSTER*
> 
> Hold up, the case alone costs 8-9k?


not. sure. if.....


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEMPERMONSTER*
> 
> Hold up, the case alone costs 8-9k?


No... the complete build cost.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> No... the complete build cost.


Yep and a BIG part of that goes to the dual Titan-Z!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Another build by James with a secret case? Looks like Ill be pulling up another seat for this one! Subbed!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Current collection of parts! Some Titan Z pics inbound shortly (and trust me these Z pics are not just a normal photoshoot...)


----------



## GrimDoctor

Woooo more


----------



## Gilles3000

Copper tubing.


----------



## RagingPwner




----------



## roflcopter159

Oooooo copper tubing! I haven't seen a copper tube build log yet (or at least watched one unfold)


----------



## Jameswalt1

TITAN ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz's!


----------



## Natskyge

What!?





















:




































( sub,ed by the way )


----------



## Georgey123

. Almost fainted seeing those last couple of pics. You were not wrong in saying that its not a normal photoshoot


----------



## Fremish

What the.................. I can't....?....Did? what?.. I need a drink...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

WUT............... Fries and A1 steak sauce. Thats just wrong!


----------



## catbuster

Did u eat dat titan?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Why?


----------



## wthenshaw

Not keen on the last few photos, the fries seem completely irrelevant to the titans


----------



## mAs81

Titan BBQ


----------



## MunneY

So... was it a little "gamey "? Lol


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> So... was it a little "gamey "? Lol


ROFLMAO!! /\ This! Mmmmmmm love me some A1


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> We need an auto-subscribe-to-James-Walts-builds button. IN!


yes, because :

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


'nuff said.
sbuscribed!


----------



## lowfat

Are those Wendy's fries? Definitely not from Mc*****s.


----------



## FreeElectron

As long as it is not connected to a power i think it can be cleaned


----------



## MunneY

He is blocking them anyways people... chillllll


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Are those Wendy's fries? Definitely not from Mc*****s.


You sir are some sort of french fries specialist!


----------



## curly haired boy

well, the titan Z is a beefy slab of a card..... i suppose it does deserve some A1!


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> You sir are some sort of french fries specialist!


lowfat beat me to it


----------



## royce5950

you know he grubbed down hard. The titan z is to share with robocop. the fries are for james.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royce5950*
> 
> you know he grubbed down hard. The titan z is to share with robocop. the fries are for james.


----------



## ledzepp3

lol wut


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dat editing


----------



## Lutfij

Insane!







but man did that get my appetite on overdrive...


----------



## George C




----------



## mirablr

Can't miss this one. I've been looking around for a new case so I can't wait to see how this classified top secret computer house looks like


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> Can't miss this one. I've been looking around for a new case so I can't wait to see how this classified top secret computer house looks like


I agree with you but it's been sooooooooo much time since the first whispers by the chosen builders that I might have too much expectations fron this case...that's the danger of taking too much time to release something.


----------



## taowulf

A whole two or three days has passed, I don't think I can take the suspense much longer.


----------



## GrimDoctor

^ This


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> A whole two or three days has passed, I don't think I can take the suspense much longer.


Yea
The Titan Z probably died (or got eaten)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I agree with you but it's been sooooooooo much time since the first whispers by the chosen builders that I might have too much expectations fron this case...that's the danger of taking too much time to release something.


Definitely can be a pitfall. I will say that the case is absolutely beautiful, and not only in terms of raw appearance - the fit and finish is very high end. This is not like some sort of dime-a-dozen commercialized case in terms of quality. Imagine case labs quality materials but implemented into a more stylish design.

The case is extremely clean and subtle looking, don't expect to be blown out of your chair when you see it, you must look at it as a very fine piece of craftsmanship - the kind of piece that you'd find in a Swedish furniture catalog or a high end audio component magazine.

I have indeed been waiting for the case for a very long time and my expectations grew and grew, as time went on I started to prepare myself to not be too underwhelmed when the day came for me to have it, but the fact is the wait was worth it and the case delivers for sure. They have crafted fine computer case worthy of being labeled high end.

I like it a lot.

Hope that all makes sense









Oh and PS, the clean up of the Titan Z was a nightmare. There's a gap inside the fan area where the A1 sauce made it to the PCB.... Totally worth it though


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Imagine case labs quality materials but implemented into a more stylish design.


Is it also in the CaseLabs price range or are we looking at more of a Parvum price range?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Definitely can be a pitfall. I will say that the case is absolutely beautiful, and not only in terms of raw appearance - the fit and finish is very high end. This is not like some sort of dime-a-dozen commercialized case in terms of quality. Imagine case labs quality materials but implemented into a more stylish design.
> 
> The case is extremely clean and subtle looking, don't expect to be blown out of your chair when you see it, you must look at it as a very fine piece of craftsmanship - the kind of piece that you'd find in a Swedish furniture catalog or a high end audio component magazine.
> 
> I have indeed been waiting for the case for a very long time and my expectations grew and grew, as time went on I started to prepare myself to not be too underwhelmed when the day came for me to have it, but the fact is the wait was worth it and the case delivers for sure. They have crafted fine computer case worthy of being labeled high end.
> 
> I like it a lot.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and PS, the clean up of the Titan Z was a nightmare. There's a gap inside the fan area where the A1 sauce made it to the PCB.... Totally worth it though


Of course it makes sense









I hope I will like the case!









And about the cleaning nightmare being worth it I totally agree since I read all the reactions over it


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Oh and PS, the clean up of the Titan Z was a nightmare. There's a gap inside the fan area where the A1 sauce made it to the PCB.... Totally worth it though


So, You didn't eat it?
dam


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

+1


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Is it also in the CaseLabs price range or are we looking at more of a Parvum price range?


Pretty curious about this as well. If it is in the CaseLabs range, it would have to be more of a dream case. If it is in a more mainstream price range ($100-$200), it would be much more possible for me to justify

Either way, excited to see it


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Is it also in the CaseLabs price range or are we looking at more of a Parvum price range?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Pretty curious about this as well. If it is in the CaseLabs range, it would have to be more of a dream case. If it is in a more mainstream price range ($100-$200), it would be much more possible for me to justify
> 
> Either way, excited to see it


I truly don't know the price yet, sorry


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the G Skill DDR4 I'm going to use. I opted for the "value" labeled sticks so I didn't have to mess around with removing the heatsinks. I then mounted the amazing looking EK Monarch heatsinks which will allow me to attach the EK Monarch Ram waterblocks later. These EK heatsinks are seriously really nice quality, the machine work is top notch, plus the design in usual EK fashion is clean and modern.


----------



## iBored

Hey James, my ram sticks slipped out of the monarch modules when I pull them out of the slots.
Just wanna ask, what thickness pads did you use on the side with no memory modules?


----------



## Fremish

I like it


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Hey James, my ram sticks slipped out of the monarch modules when I pull them out of the slots.
> Just wanna ask, what thickness pads did you use on the side with no memory modules?


I used the enclosed pads. Note these heatsinks and others on the market don't really fit snug unless you're using ram sticks with memory modules on both sides of the stick, i.e. 8gb sticks (which I'm using here). Otherwise they will indeed pull right off like you're experiencing.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Hey James, my ram sticks slipped out of the monarch modules when I pull them out of the slots.
> Just wanna ask, what thickness pads did you use on the side with no memory modules?


Did you try a 1.5mm thick pad like I suggest you?


----------



## ssamhouu

Gskill!!! Nice ram!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Love the monarch adapters, still need to put mine on my G-Skill Ripjaw X's







bet those DDR4's are going to fly though


----------



## catbuster

Any time frame for case NDA lifted? All dat hype is becoming meh


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Did you try a 1.5mm thick pad like I suggest you?


Not yet. Haha. Was busy polishing the pipes for my build.

Can't wait to see how the pipes turn out for this build.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Any time frame for case NDA lifted? All dat hype is becoming meh


Wait,its not far away. I have had this case for a few weeks now,its worse for me......


----------



## Fremish

I went over to RocketScience.MX and the prices are rediculous for those fittings. Unless they generate water via condensation, I can't see the price being justified when other companies can do the same thing with what may look to be same quality for cheaper? Explain to me why you chose them for Monochrome.

Wait, I was just looking at the main photo, are they special for copper pipes or something?


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> I went over to RocketScience.MX and the prices are rediculous for those fittings. Unless they generate water via condensation, I can't see the price being justified when other companies can do the same thing with what may look to be same quality for cheaper? Explain to me why you chose them for Monochrome.
> 
> Wait, I was just looking at the main photo, are they special for copper pipes or something?


They were indeed design for copper - before the acrylic explosion began and the huge choice that is now offered.
In Australia we have 1/2" OD copper stock as standard, so the owner had these manufactured for his build, and the Rocket Science brand began.
They happily accommodate acrylic tube as well as copper pipe









*EDIT:* Subbed up James and looking forward to seeing the mystery case


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> I went over to RocketScience.MX and the prices are rediculous for those fittings. Unless they generate water via condensation, I can't see the price being justified when other companies can do the same thing with what may look to be same quality for cheaper? Explain to me why you chose them for Monochrome.
> 
> Wait, I was just looking at the main photo, are they special for copper pipes or something?


They are for 1/2 tube in general and have almost identical dimesions to a bitspower c47, except they can accept 1/2 inch(12.7mm) tube. I believe the prices on the site are australian dollars, so 4 would be $26 US dollars, 6.50 a piece which is right in line with other nice fittings. A pack of 2 c47's is $11, 5.50 a piece and bitspower's newer fittings are like $9 a piece.

I chose them because they are the best looking 1/2 inch fittings on the market (in my opinion), they leave a small footprint and ride flush with any adapter fitting they are attched to


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> I went over to RocketScience.MX and the prices are rediculous for those fittings. Unless they generate water via condensation, I can't see the price being justified when other companies can do the same thing with what may look to be same quality for cheaper? Explain to me why you chose them for Monochrome.
> 
> Wait, I was just looking at the main photo, are they special for copper pipes or something?


Forgot to pass along free shipping code for Rocket Science fittings.
Free worldwide for orders over $50, should still work









"I've added a voucher code to the online store '*fastfate0105*' for free shipping on orders over $50. Feel free to pass it on to anyone, or disregard it if you prefer!"


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They are for 1/2 tube in general and have almost identical dimesions to a bitspower c47, except they can accept 1/2 inch(12.7mm) tube. I believe the prices on the site are australian dollars, so 4 would be $26 US dollars, 6.50 a piece which is right in line with other nice fittings. A pack of 2 c47's is $11, 5.50 a piece and bitspower's newer fittings are like $9 a piece.
> 
> I chose them because they are the best looking 1/2 inch fittings on the market (in my opinion), they leave a small footprint and ride flush with any adapter fitting they are attched to


OHHHH..... This makes more sense... The Australian dollar thing. I was sitting here going....96 dollars for 12 fittings? o.o What? Makes a little more sense now.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> OHHHH..... This makes more sense... The Australian dollar thing. I was sitting here going....96 dollars for 12 fittings? o.o What? Makes a little more sense now.


They are well worth the cost. Double o-rings, top notch craftsmanship, and they are beautiful fittings. I've got 16 in my rig with acrylic. I'll be sticking with them if I do another acrylic or copper build.


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> They are well worth the cost. Double o-rings, top notch craftsmanship, and they are beautiful fittings. I've got 16 in my rig with acrylic. I'll be sticking with them if I do another acrylic or copper build.


Can we get in depth pictures of them?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Can we get in depth pictures of them?


Of course


----------



## Fremish




----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Can we get in depth pictures of them?


Mr. Walt1 will give them the justice they deserve.









James, instead of some A1 sauce, may I suggest some Grey Poupon for them?


----------



## snow cakes

No A1 sauce on the ram? Oh no!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> No A1 sauce on the ram? Oh no!


Challenge accepted.

Although instead of dumping A1 on that delicious (pun intended) DDR4 with black PCB's, I went ahead and dumped it all over that nasty bait-and-switch Patriot Viper ram I got for the last build that was advertised with a black PCB but came with a green PCB....


----------



## Fremish

LOL... Could you even clean that stuff off for it to work again?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Challenge accepted.
> 
> Although instead of dumping A1 on that delicious (pun intended) DDR4 with black PCB's, I went ahead and dumped it all over that nasty bait-and-switch Patriot Viper ram I got for the last build that was advertised with a black PCB but came with a green PCB....


I've done some crazy things in my life, but you sir, take the cake!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Actually you take the cake and then go an pour A1 on it! Crazy man, love it!


----------



## curly haired boy

mmmmmm, i want a byte...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> LOL... Could you even clean that stuff off for it to work again?


Lol, immediately thrown in the trash


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Actually you take the cake and then go an pour A1 on it! Crazy man, love it!


This means that the next sticks of RAM that James gets must be baked into a cake and topped off with A1 sauce


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lol, immediately thrown in the trash


for the love of god! lol. if your gonna be throwing parts away man ill send you my address i need a fx 8350 to complete my current rig.. and blue shielded ram to complete the look haha just please no more A1!! ima 57 kinda guy anyways


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here are the Rocket Science fittings I'll be using for the build. They are, in my opinion, the best looking fittings for 1/2 inch tube. Here in the USA and also Australia (where the fittings are made) Imperial sizing is common for available copper tube, so these fittings hit the spot.

They are near identical to Bitspower C47's in terms of overall size. So, similar to that product these fittings leave a small footprint and fit flush with any other fitting adapter they might be connected to, unlike all other brands on the market whose 1/2 inch fittings are gigantic to the point of being just plain ugly.

I can't recommend enough. Keep in mind that the prices on the Rocket Science website are AUS dollars, not US dollars, so with the conversion they actually end up being only 6.50 a piece (I don't know the conversions off hand for the other countries this build log is posted). You can also use the code FASTFATE0105 for free shipping on orders over $50!


----------



## Fremish

Cheers for photos.


----------



## mAs81

Nice fittings


----------



## FrancisJF

You gonna paint them copper tubes?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> You gonna paint them copper tubes?


Current plan is to have the tubing chrome or nickel plated


----------



## kimoswabi

No words can describe the joy I'm feeling in anticipation of this build...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Incredible pics! Rocket Science fittings fit perfectly with my nickel plated Bitspower rotaries.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh my, those are rather lovely.....


----------



## Bart

Nice fittings at a decent price, whoda thunk it? Damn, this makes me want to attempt hard tubing!


----------



## MunneY

James...

Get to polishing that tubing now... its gonna take FOREVER.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Challenge accepted.
> 
> Although instead of dumping A1 on that delicious (pun intended) DDR4 with black PCB's, I went ahead and dumped it all over that nasty bait-and-switch Patriot Viper ram I got for the last build that was advertised with a black PCB but came with a green PCB....


you accepted the challenge, you sir are loyal... this is awesome m8 keep the pics coming! btw which camera are you using to take the photos?


----------



## mAs81

You gotta stop it man,I'm starting to look at my computer in a different way,lol


----------



## Bart

Revenge is a dish best served with A1.


----------



## lowfat

I think you should be using ketchup or mustard. Much better contrast to brown A1.


----------



## snow cakes

peanut butter and Jelly matches the exact colors in your build, maybe you should start slapping those on your parts


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> LOL... Could you even clean that stuff off for it to work again?


Use some distilled then ISO to ensure proper cleaning and I bet they'd still work


----------



## B NEGATIVE

NDA lifts Friday on the case.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> NDA lifts Friday on the case.


----------



## Bart

Friday at 1PM EST to be specific.







I love the fact that 3 of the best builders / modders in the world have these cases already, JamesWalt, Snef, and B. Talk about a great way to showcase a new product!


----------



## mAs81

Alright,finally we'll get to see this case


----------



## Jameswalt1

Indeed. I have a 60 photo photo shoot all ready to post


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Friday at 1PM EST to be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fact that 3 of the best builders / modders in the world have these cases already, JamesWalt, Snef, and B. Talk about a great way to showcase a new product!


My log start goes up Friday,Im hanging back as im waiting for kit to arrive....


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed. I have a 60 photo photo shoot all ready to post


56k warning.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 56k warning.


who's still running a 56k modem these days, lol









I could use a kit as well


----------



## curly haired boy

hnnng, can't wait


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> who's still running a 56k modem these days, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a kit as well


They come in real handy to send/receive faxes. I still have some just not installed in any system. (sorry for the OT)


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Current plan is to have the tubing chrome or nickel plated


Chrome sounds awesome, more shinier too.

Anyways is A1 Sauce gonna be coolant?


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed. I have a 60 photo photo shoot all ready to post


Can't wait







Oh and subbed.


----------



## Holynacho

Oh sweet jebus he's at it again, soo subbed


----------



## catbuster

Soon


----------



## imersa

Hmmm all these hexagons in the banner? Must be another Parvum!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Hmmm all these hexagons in the banner? Must be another Parvum!!


-_-

Y u do dis


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol I know it's not a Parvum


----------



## MunneY

I'm just over here like


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol I know it's not a Parvum


Yup, one of the hints that dropped was that this was a new case manufacturer. I wonder if someone like EK or Bitspower decided to get into the case game. One more day till we find out!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Yup, one of the hints that dropped was that this was a new case manufacturer. I wonder if someone like EK or Bitspower decided to get into the case game. One more day till we find out!


I know that EK is having people test out their new mITX case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Yup, one of the hints that dropped was that this was a new case manufacturer. I wonder if someone like EK or Bitspower decided to get into the case game. One more day till we find out!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I know that EK is having people test out their new mITX case.


Only tomorrow will tell


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I wonder if someone like EK or Bitspower decided to get into the case game. One more day till we find out!


Its not the new EK case either.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Its not the new EK case either.


Be hard to get quad SLI on a ITX motherboard


----------



## easynator

My money goes with this [MBXForma - MBX MKII]


----------



## Wolfsbora

James' build would definitely not fit in EK's new case. Just stating that EK is starting to test the waters.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> My money goes with this [MBXForma - MBX MKII]


AFAIK they won't be sponsoring anyone. I think you'll see one for review on HWC but that is about it. Sending out a $1200 to $2000 case for a small startup just wouldn't be feasible.

Plus modding one would be sacrilege.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> My money goes with this [MBXForma - MBX MKII]


MurderBox isn't new to the case market and also the case that the guys received is an mATX case


----------



## dgcruiser

I'd love it if it is a case from the guy behind Singularity Computers. He's teased that he's starting to make his own cases now...that'd be sweet if he had some done already!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgcruiser*
> 
> I'd love it if it is a case from the guy behind Singularity Computers. He's teased that he's starting to make his own cases now...that'd be sweet if he had some done already!


Holy ships, I never even considered that guy!! I'm a fan of his too, and would LOVE it if that were the case (get it) here.







That man does excellent work.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the awesome looking EVGA X99 Micro as well as my 5960x!

I've mentioned before that I'm a big fan of EVGA's new boards, as well as their bios' - and this board is no different. Rock solid piece. I've played with it to check the processor and was able to effortlessly overclock it to 4.6 on air using a pretty cheap cooler. Once on water I think this think will have even more legs


----------



## DarthBaggins

That mobo looks like I need one lol


----------



## GrimDoctor

Niiiiiice! Damn it's gonna be a tight fit!


----------



## mirablr

When you zoom in on the censored logo in the very first picture of this thread then you can see that the last letter is most likely an R. That should rule out the aforementioned Parvum Systems and some others.


----------



## MunneY

I'm a lil disappointed in the lack of condiments....

I can't wait until I get that board in my hands... Hopefully I have the same success you did!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Did some intensive googling a few weeks ago on the case thanks to a hint B-Neg dropped and wasn't overly impressed with what I found, in my opinion of course. HOWEVER, I'm sure James can turn it into something very pleasing.

Also, will you be doing anything about the capacitors on the motherboard? Using black stickers on top or using some acetone to wipe them off? They really stand out, one of the reasons why I decided to pass on the board.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> When you zoom in on the censored logo in the very first picture of this thread then you can see that the last letter is most likely an R. That should rule out the aforementioned Parvum Systems and some others.


All of this speculation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm a lil disappointed in the lack of condiments....
> 
> I can't wait until I get that board in my hands... Hopefully I have the same success you did!


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Did some intensive googling a few weeks ago on the case thanks to a hint B-Neg dropped and wasn't overly impressed with what I found, in my opinion of course. HOWEVER, I'm sure James can turn it into something very pleasing.
> 
> Also, will you be doing anything about the capacitors on the motherboard? Using black stickers on top or using some acetone to wipe them off? They really stand out, one of the reasons why I decided to pass on the board.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Are you sure you were able to find the right results? The case is beautiful and amazingly crafted... Again like I had said before when everyone see's the case it's not going to blow you out of your seat with craziness - it's a very very well made piece of art with a more subdued style approach that oozes high end quality. It's a seriously nice case. When it was sitting on my photo table it looked like a render had come to life - every single angle and side is just so clean and well fit









Yeah with the capacitors they honestly disappear pretty well once components are loaded up. However if need be, given the color nature of this build, it would be zero effort to create dozens of vinyl caps. I think @B NEGATIVE (or someone) did that on his build recently and it looked great.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah with the capacitors they honestly disappear pretty well once components are loaded up. However if need be, given the color nature of this build, it would be zero effort to create dozens of vinyl caps. I think @B NEGATIVE (or someone) did that on his build recently and it looked great.


It does indeed look great, I remember someone doing it with a z87 or z97 Classified, it really cleaned up the appearance of the board.


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Love those I/O covers! Wish mine had one...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> Love those I/O covers! Wish mine had one...


Indeed - makes a huge difference!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Did some intensive googling a few weeks ago on the case thanks to a hint B-Neg dropped and wasn't overly impressed with what I found, in my opinion of course. HOWEVER, I'm sure James can turn it into something very pleasing.
> 
> Also, will you be doing anything about the capacitors on the motherboard? Using black stickers on top or using some acetone to wipe them off? They really stand out, one of the reasons why I decided to pass on the board.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you were able to find the right results? The case is beautiful and amazingly crafted... Again like I had said before when everyone see's the case it's not going to blow you out of your seat with craziness - it's a very very well made piece of art with a more subdued style approach that oozes high end quality. It's a seriously nice case. When it was sitting on my photo table it looked like a render had come to life - every single angle and side is just so clean and well fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah with the capacitors they honestly disappear pretty well once components are loaded up. However if need be, given the color nature of this build, it would be zero effort to create dozens of vinyl caps. I think @B NEGATIVE (or someone) did that on his build recently and it looked great.
Click to expand...

99% sure I came up with the right results, lots of hexagons on the case. It was awhile ago and before I started cramming for finals so the image isn't fresh in my brain anymore. Your pictures tomorrow will confirm if I was right about what I found









Looking forward to it regardless!


----------



## GrimDoctor

@Jameswalt1 it's Friday in Australia, can you post it?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @Jameswalt1 it's Friday in Australia, can you post it?


Not yet, but can you let me know the Mega Millions lottery numbers since you're a day ahead


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> My money goes with this [MBXForma - MBX MKII]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> My money goes with this [MBXForma - MBX MKII]


That looks a lot like a silverstone case.


----------



## Regnitto

subbed


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> That looks a lot like a silverstone case.


That's because it pretty much is. It's based off the TJ07.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Are you sure you were able to find the right results? The case is beautiful and amazingly crafted... Again like I had said before when everyone see's the case it's not going to blow you out of your seat with craziness - it's a very very well made piece of art with a more subdued style approach that oozes high end quality. It's a seriously nice case. When it was sitting on my photo table it looked like a render had come to life - every single angle and side is just so clean and well fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah with the capacitors they honestly disappear pretty well once components are loaded up. *However if need be, given the color nature of this build, it would be zero effort to create dozens of vinyl caps. I think @B NEGATIVE (or someone) did that on his build recently and it looked great.*


Pretty sure B NEG did that for Lumo. Definitely a great addition, though I could also see someone above's suggestion of wiping the tops off working pretty well. Especially if you end up with the chromed copper tubing.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ok it's Friday


----------



## snow cakes

so when are you posting pics of the case sir?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> so when are you posting pics of the case sir?


10am


----------



## Wolfsbora

I think I read the unveiling is at 1pm EST. Get the popcorn ready!







(Pretend that says James in the sign)

Edit: The man himself beat me to it!


----------



## bg92

10am was almost six hours ago where I live








Btw that mobo looks stunning.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 10am


I just got back from Santa Barbara, California







So I'm back in NYC, have to get used to the 3 hour time difference its 11:00am here


----------



## Jameswalt1

Actually yeah to save time zone confusion, 2 hours from this post!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Actually yeah to save time zone confusion, 2 hours from this post!


great, looking foward to it while I'm at work, our company xmas party starts at 1PM, so you better be on time!!!


----------



## Guest

Haha we should take bets on how many people will be on this thread at 10:00 PST. Screw "breaking the Internet" James break OCN!


----------



## boogschd

bit surprised theres no A1 sauce on the motherboard










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



don't put A1 on the motherboard :/.


----------



## Gilles3000

1MIN!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

You know...I could screw this and post my pics right now....seeing as its 6pm GMT

Im nicer than that tho.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Getting about that time


----------



## Gilles3000




----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the case!

From new manufacturer HEX GEAR this is the R40, a premium mATX case. I made a lot of effort to do the case justice with my photos, and show that it truly is a high end piece of gear.

No matter what angle you look at it from the case is flawlessly sculpted, to the point of looking almost like a render. It's the kind of tasfeful, well made piece that wouldn't look out of place in a high end Swedish furniture catalog, it just oozes class.

The case is made from steel and aluminum - and comes in black and white (mine being black here). The front and rear acrylic inserts come standard in black on the white case and white on the black case, but color accent packs will be available to order so you can customize the color combination of your case. In my pictures you can see the white acrylic inserts but my final build will actually use silver inserts.

There will also be other modular items available for order, for example in my pictures you can see a shot of 4 smaller rectangular metal pieces with different shaped cutouts in each one - these are modular reservoir/pump mounts that are interchangable on the interior wall of the case. There are a ton of possibilities in this regard, another one being an add-on piece that allows the case to be constructed in a reverse mATX form!

CASE SPECS
- Materials: Aluminium | Steel | Acrylic
- Colours Available: Black | White
- Dimensions(WxDxH): 241.5 x 483 x 415
- Motherboard form factor: mATX
- 3.5" Drives: 2
- 2.5" Drives: 3
- Cooling: 6 x 120mm (3 x top 1 x rear 2 x bottom)
- PCI Slots: 5
- Suitable for air or watercooling

CONTENTS
- Screws and fixings
- 1 x white / black or white / steel vandal switch
- Motherboard standoffs
- Instruction manual
- Hex keys
- 90deg IEC adapter


----------



## SLOPOKE




----------



## Georgey123

Wow was not expecting this, reminds me of a larger version of the evga hadron. Looks like the hex has much better functionality though. Great update


----------



## catbuster

Nice case







looking forward for the build


----------



## MunneY

Yea buddy... That is one slick case... Not realllllllllll sure how I feel about that PSU mount, but hey, you'll make it work!


----------



## SLOPOKE

That's awesome! James how much was the case, I ask only because when checking their site I'm unable to find it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Looks really nice, didn't really smack me in the face with with wow-factor at first sight. But it's subtle yet interesting. I like how it looks classy without being boring or bland.

Can't wait to see what you'll do with it James.









P.S. Would you happen to know anything about pricing? Their site seems to lack pricing details and the buy option as of now.

(And I actually spotted the mug on BNeg's log, but it seemed that either I failed at searching or Google failed me







)


----------



## TheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here's the case!


Looks pretty awesome!
Can't wait for the rest of the build!

How do you mount the PSU?
It looks like you'd put it at the top front, and use the 90deg adapter to send the power chord out the back end of the case through one of those 2 little holes?
Is there enough room to get the cable through there when there's a rad there as well?
Are the top and bottom rad sheets interchangeable? ie, if where I think the PSU goes is correct, could you put it down the bottom front?
Could you put it at the back, or would it then hit the motherboard/GPUs?

(Just a few questions haha)


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm at work so I can't answer too many questions right now but I will tonight, as far as pricing I've been told <£199


----------



## Jeffinslaw

That was definitely the case I saw when googling but it did not look like THAT. Wow, very impressed now. Nice to see it from all the different angles.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Wolfsbora

Wow, that is gorgeous case!! Well worth the wait.


----------



## Bart

I like it! Case Labs quality (from the looks of it), but with an actual aesthetic instead of a big square box.







I just found out one of the worlds most awesome modders is behind this (Hans Peder Sahl aka p0pe). That leaves me no doubt at all about the quality behind this!


----------



## petriedish81

Put some orange lights behind that acrylic for a Deus Ex:HR look! I want pricing info on that case. From E22 and p0Pe, its got to be good.


----------



## Deepblue77

Looks like a hadron on steroids. Cool but nothing revolutionary. It seems like only in win is willing to go out on a limb.


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAwesome*
> 
> Looks pretty awesome!
> Can't wait for the rest of the build!
> 
> How do you mount the PSU?
> It looks like you'd put it at the top front, and use the 90deg adapter to send the power chord out the back end of the case through one of those 2 little holes?
> Is there enough room to get the cable through there when there's a rad there as well?
> Are the top and bottom rad sheets interchangeable? ie, if where I think the PSU goes is correct, could you put it down the bottom front?
> Could you put it at the back, or would it then hit the motherboard/GPUs?
> 
> (Just a few questions haha)


if James give me the permission to answer this

yes enough room for cable and more

and yes, they are interchangeable

I did


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> if James give me the permission to answer this
> 
> yes enough room for cable and more
> 
> and yes, they are interchangeable
> 
> I did
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty sure I now need new underwear.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> if James give me the permission to answer this
> 
> yes enough room for cable and more
> 
> and yes, they are interchangeable
> 
> I did





Snef,

What was your address again, so I can come raid your workroom!!! Man you love white. lol... Great job.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not too shabby of a case


----------



## snef

Thanks Guys
but please, use spoiler, its not my build logs


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Wow James and wow Snef! This product is absolutely amazing... I have been searching for something like this for so long! Now I can finally drop my 350D and get this! Where is this company based? If it is outside of the US, will they ship to the US for a reasonable price? Also, being at sub $300 (199 GBP) will be amazing as well. Can't wait to see more of this log! My last question is, when are they accepting orders? I couldn't find it on their site.









P.S. - Congratulations James your photos of the case are featured on their site!


----------



## mAs81

Nice case,and the pics alone were worth he wait








This looks like it's going to be another great build !!


----------



## roflcopter159

I first saw the hexagons on the front and I wasn't sure how I felt about them, but after looking through these pics, it is definitely and amazing looking case! It's all aluminum right (kinda what it looks like)? Also it looks like a case you build yourself, safe assumption? EDIT: just re-read the bit of text before the pics. I think I got too excited to see the case and scrolled right past it


----------



## GrimDoctor

@Jameswalt1 you did not disappoint my friend! Love it! I'm really starting to get hooked on SFF


----------



## incy

That's some very fine wares.. Your a good sales man James, really want to give that thing a few coats of candy.

Great stuff


----------



## easynator

Wooooooooooooow


----------



## MocoIMO

I assume it's safe to say it is easily swappable to reverse factor like CL products from the looks









I really can't wait to see the end product and the case hit the market


----------



## vladnik

Subbed.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @Jameswalt1 you did not disappoint my friend! Love it! I'm really starting to get hooked on SFF


since when 50 litre case is SFF


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> since when 50 litre case is SFF


Thanks for once again being a smartass...
It's not exactly a big case either.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> since when 50 litre case is SFF


Small is a relative term.

Its SFF compared to 900D or ANY CL case... or even my LD PC-v10 R


----------



## jsco

this is a really clever design. all panels are 2D cuts from sheet stock, corners are aluminum T-slot quarter round, and a single complex assembly (the back plate-- prefab?). you could literally make this entire thing in an hour with a laser cutter and a hacksaw. i sense an avalanche of custom cases on the horizon...


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Thanks for once again being a smartass...
> It's not exactly a big case either.


ITS BIG ! ANYTHING ABOVE 20 LITRE CANT BE CALLED SFF SO PLS


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsco*
> 
> this is a really clever design. all panels are 2D cuts from sheet stock, corners are aluminum T-slot quarter round, and a single complex assembly (the back plate-- prefab?). you could literally make this entire thing in an hour with a laser cutter and a hacksaw. i sense an avalanche of custom cases on the horizon...


Well yeah, its a pretty similar concept to the Parvum cases.


----------



## Regnitto

good looking case, nice pics!


----------



## masgreko

Might have missed it, but no front I/O?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> ITS BIG ! ANYTHING ABOVE 20 LITRE CANT BE CALLED SFF SO PLS


Nerd rage much...

Ps, sorry James


----------



## catbuster

Go sff forum and learn stuff before talking nonsene, and yes enuff offtopic


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That was definitely the case I saw when googling but it did not look like THAT. Wow, very impressed now. Nice to see it from all the different angles.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Wow, that is gorgeous case!! Well worth the wait.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I like it! Case Labs quality (from the looks of it), but with an actual aesthetic instead of a big square box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out one of the worlds most awesome modders is behind this (Hans Peder Sahl aka p0pe). That leaves me no doubt at all about the quality behind this!


Thanks guys glad you like it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> if James give me the permission to answer this
> 
> yes enough room for cable and more
> 
> and yes, they are interchangeable
> 
> I did
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lovely Snef









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Wow James and wow Snef! This product is absolutely amazing... I have been searching for something like this for so long! Now I can finally drop my 350D and get this! Where is this company based? If it is outside of the US, will they ship to the US for a reasonable price? Also, being at sub $300 (199 GBP) will be amazing as well. Can't wait to see more of this log! My last question is, when are they accepting orders? I couldn't find it on their site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - Congratulations James your photos of the case are featured on their site!


Yeah 1000x better quality than a 350D







Glad you like it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Nice case,and the pics alone were worth he wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like it's going to be another great build !!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I first saw the hexagons on the front and I wasn't sure how I felt about them, but after looking through these pics, it is definitely and amazing looking case! It's all aluminum right (kinda what it looks like)? Also it looks like a case you build yourself, safe assumption? EDIT: just re-read the bit of text before the pics. I think I got too excited to see the case and scrolled right past it


Glad you like it dawg








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @Jameswalt1 you did not disappoint my friend! Love it! I'm really starting to get hooked on SFF


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incy*
> 
> That's some very fine wares.. Your a good sales man James, really want to give that thing a few coats of candy.
> 
> Great stuff


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Wooooooooooooow


Thanks guys!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I assume it's safe to say it is easily swappable to reverse factor like CL products from the looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't wait to see the end product and the case hit the market


Yeah, I'm 99% sure I'm going to convert it to reverse mATX, quite easy to do I believe









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> good looking case, nice pics!


Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> Might have missed it, but no front I/O?


No front connectors - which I love. My priority on builds is aesthetics so the clean front is a dream come true


----------



## Jameswalt1

I've chosen and ordered 3 Intel 730 SSD's for the build! Should look awesome


----------



## Buehlar

It's an interesting case design for sure...me likes









Did you happen to do an assembly video like you did with the Parvum?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> It's an interesting case design for sure...me likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to do an assembly video like you did with the Parvum?


Not yet, but I will do a video. I postponed it as I'm waiting for some color accent packs that I can show.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not yet, but I will do a video. I postponed it as I'm waiting for some color accent packs that I can show.


Awesome...looking forwards to it!


----------



## sadeter

This is going to be awesome!


----------



## curly haired boy

very, very clean!


----------



## snow cakes

love the case


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here are the awesome EK Coolstream PE rads for the build!


----------



## Regnitto

Great looking rads, James!


----------



## HackJoe

How do the side panels stay in place pal? are the hex holes their so you can poke your fingers in to remove the panel? I like it, should be another epic build.

J.


----------



## Pimphare

That case is stunning dude! It would be interesting to see several of these case builds in the next sponsered or pro build of the month. Subbed like a boss!


----------



## REAPER XD

Wow.. I NEED MOAR!!


----------



## TheMentalist

Looks sick...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Great looking rads, James!


Thanks! love them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> How do the side panels stay in place pal? are the hex holes their so you can poke your fingers in to remove the panel? I like it, should be another epic build.
> 
> J.


The side panels slide up and then in, here's the diagram:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> That case is stunning dude! It would be interesting to see several of these case builds in the next sponsered or pro build of the month. Subbed like a boss!


Glad you like it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Wow.. I NEED MOAR!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Looks sick...


Thanks guys, more updates will start piling in...


----------



## Jameswalt1

The SSD's arrived! Looks like I accidently ordered 240Gb's, but oh well they're plenty









You can also see in the pics that I very easily converted the case to reverse mATX. Due to the modular nature of the Hex Gear case it's extremely easy to do.


----------



## TheMentalist

Sweet man, can we expect vinyls for the SSD's?
I'm curious to see how it will turn out if you decide to make some.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> Sweet man, can we expect vinyls for the SSD's?
> I'm curious to see how it will turn out if you decide to make some.


Not this round, my goal on this one is to make an exceptionally clean build period. No rebranding, no vinyl.

Overall the vision is a stellar looking, clean build that shows off the case. The case is so beautiful and elegant, my plan is to create a build in it that echo's the same elegant beauty, something that is a work of art.


----------



## Bart

I don't think those SSDs need any modding at all anyway. They suit this build perfectly IMO.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was looking at those ssd's since so many shops have been running great deals on them lately


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not this round, my goal on this one is to make an exceptionally clean build period. No rebranding, no vinyl.
> 
> Overall the vision is a stellar looking, clean build that shows off the case. The case is so beautiful and elegant, my plan is to create a build in it that echo's the same elegant beauty, something that is a work of art.


The case is indeed awesome looking, pretty clean. In that perspective the SSD's match them pretty nicely.


----------



## ledzepp3

If I was going what James is doing here, I'd stick with the stock Intel design. One of the single best, cleanest looking SSDs money can buy today







That and the EVO series from Samsung, those are exceptionally neutral and clean.

Love the work so far!

-Zepp


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> If I was going what James is doing here, I'd stick with the stock Intel design. One of the single best, cleanest looking SSDs money can buy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and the EVO series from Samsung, those are exceptionally neutral and clean.
> 
> Love the work so far!
> 
> -Zepp


You dawgawn right man. I'm definitely looking forward to this!


----------



## FrancisJF

Dem noticeable finger smudges.


----------



## taowulf

I like skulls.

Saw some great deals on those drives a few weeks ago, wish I would have been able to spring for a few. I was trying to get a friend who wants to upgrade to get them, but I don't think his wife let him. She was too busy putting them in debt for the next 6 months with her Xmas shopping.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I don't think those SSDs need any modding at all anyway. They suit this build perfectly IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I was looking at those ssd's since so many shops have been running great deals on them lately


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMentalist*
> 
> The case is indeed awesome looking, pretty clean. In that perspective the SSD's match them pretty nicely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> If I was going what James is doing here, I'd stick with the stock Intel design. One of the single best, cleanest looking SSDs money can buy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and the EVO series from Samsung, those are exceptionally neutral and clean.
> 
> Love the work so far!
> 
> -Zepp


Thanks gents
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Dem noticeable finger smudges.


Lol you have very good eyes sir. I didn't clean anything before taking pics


----------



## MunneY

Bro, I'm glad you decided to go with those 730s... They are AWESOME looking IMHO, and they fit it almost perfectly!


----------



## Hukkel

Those inside top and bottom, are they interchangable? I thought in another buidlog I saw the psu opening on the bottom end,


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Those inside top and bottom, are they interchangable? I thought in another buidlog I saw the psu opening on the bottom end,


Top & bottom fully interchangable; can also switch between standard or reverse ATX, whichever setup you desire.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Those inside top and bottom, are they interchangable? I thought in another buidlog I saw the psu opening on the bottom end,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Top & bottom fully interchangable; can also switch between standard or reverse ATX, whichever setup you desire.


Correct. But to clarify, for reverse ATX you need a different rear acrylic insert. This option will be available when ordering the case. In my pictures I don't have the replacement acrylic piece yet - the case goes together fine in reverse, but the side panels can't latch correctly. I have silver acrylic pieces coming.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Those inside top and bottom, are they interchangable? I thought in another buidlog I saw the psu opening on the bottom end,
> 
> 
> 
> Top & bottom fully interchangable; *can also switch between standard or reverse ATX, whichever setup you desire.*
Click to expand...

Nope.

Not without......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Those inside top and bottom, are they interchangable? I thought in another buidlog I saw the psu opening on the bottom end,
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xclsyr*
> 
> Top & bottom fully interchangable; can also switch between standard or reverse ATX, whichever setup you desire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. But to clarify, for reverse ATX *you need a different rear acrylic insert.* This option will be available when ordering the case. In my pictures I don't have the replacement acrylic piece yet - the case goes together fine in reverse, but the side panels can't latch correctly. I have silver acrylic pieces coming.
Click to expand...

......these.

The panels dont latch at all in rATX due to the drop in mounting of the doors.


----------



## DoktorTerror

Subbed


----------



## FrancisJF

No updates?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> No updates?


Been busy the last week IRL, update inbound in 2hrs...


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Been busy the last week IRL, update inbound in 2hrs...


To be fair it's been Christmas and New Year's. Get to it when you can


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> No updates?


Holidays, man...


----------



## Regnitto

Hope you had a good holiday and can't wait to see next round of updates!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Been a while since an update, been busy in real life









Here's the EK Supremacy CPU block and EK Monarch ram blocks I'll be using!

(No, not an EVO, I got this block before the EVO came out)


----------



## Regnitto

Looks really good!









That board looks tiny in the case.


----------



## Buehlar

This build is gonna be sick!


----------



## Panther Al

Love how that board looks... especially with the blocks.

The only beef I have with it though is how small the allowance is for the M2 drive, its what James: 60mm, 40mm?


----------



## MunneY

Looks great brother. Lemme know how those ramblocks work for you


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Looks really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That board looks tiny in the case.


Thanks! I think it will fill up quick though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> This build is gonna be sick!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Love how that board looks... especially with the blocks.
> 
> The only beef I have with it though is how small the allowance is for the M2 drive, its what James: 60mm, 40mm?


40mm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Looks great brother. Lemme know how those ramblocks work for you


But of course lad


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Love this shot


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Love this shot


Glad you like it! I played with lighting for a while to get the right shot


----------



## timerwin63

I have no idea how I haven't seen this build yet! I gotta say, James, the case looks phenomenal, and I see what you mean about it looking like a render.

It looks like the case is modular enough that you can swap mobo orientations and whatnot basically on a whim, is it really that easy?

Anyway, looking forward to more A1 and more progress on the build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I have no idea how I haven't seen this build yet! I gotta say, James, the case looks phenomenal, and I see what you mean about it looking like a render.
> 
> It looks like the case is modular enough that you can swap mobo orientations and whatnot basically on a whim, is it really that easy?
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to more A1 and more progress on the build.


Thanks!

Yes you can, but you have to also order an optional reverse atx rear acrylic panel for the doors to attach properly. Otherwise yes totally modular


----------



## luciddreamer124

Lovely. Will you be doing anything about the red and silver capacitors?


----------



## sinnedone

Coming along very nicely.









Any special plans to fill up that space?


----------



## mAs81

Great pics as always James , I love how the mobo looks all dressed up


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Lovely. Will you be doing anything about the red and silver capacitors?


Haven't decided. Depends how filled up the build gets if you'll still be able to really see them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Coming along very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any special plans to fill up that space?


Yeah - a 1600w power supply, reservoir, pump, tubing, fans...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Great pics as always James , I love how the mobo looks all dressed up


Cheers!


----------



## Hukkel

Those blocks really suit the motherboard.

Looking at the case I bet a double wide version would look absolutely great.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Those blocks really suit the motherboard *and case*.
> 
> Looking at the case I bet a double wide version would look absolutely great.


Fixed.


----------



## AQuAKiNG

lovely.. subbed man.


----------



## easynator

Good photo shoot. I really love your setup!


----------



## Ragsters

Can't wait to see some tubing!


----------



## niklot1981

Motherboard I like very much James, a great choice, with blocks of EK looks delicious, I'm waiting for the connection


----------



## AQuAKiNG

Maybe i can give advice, use this reservoir cover from red harbinger http://www.redharbinger.com/newsite/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/EK_Reservoirs2.jpg I am talking about the middle one


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AQuAKiNG*
> 
> Maybe i can give advice, use this reservoir cover from red harbinger http://www.redharbinger.com/newsite/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/EK_Reservoirs2.jpg I am talking about the middle one


ooh


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AQuAKiNG*
> 
> Maybe i can give advice, use this reservoir cover from red harbinger http://www.redharbinger.com/newsite/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/EK_Reservoirs2.jpg I am talking about the middle one


Awesome idea, but unfortunately the res I'm going to use wont be compatible :/


----------



## TheMentalist

Damn James, the case, mobo and blocks go perfectly together.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the EVGA 1600w G2 PSU I'll be using









I big fan of the quality and finish of this thing, I'll probably use EVGA PSU's from now on.


----------



## Regnitto

Great choice on the PSU!


----------



## vedaire

well i just spotted this cant put my comp in one of those looks like a bees nest and im allergic to bees plus it isnt big enough


----------



## NvNw

Subbing for this, i loved that mobo and case!.


----------



## imersa

Sure you got enough power there mate







?


----------



## mAs81

Damn that PSU looks big
At least it will provide the Titans all the juice they'll need to be...well,Titans Z


----------



## Gilles3000

Mmmmm, that's one big sexy lump of overkill you got there.









The pictures are excellent again, the closeup of the PSU made me want to try feeling the texture trough my monitor.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Mmmmm, that's one big sexy lump of overkill you got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures are excellent again, the closeup of the PSU made me want to try feeling the texture trough my monitor.


Have you ever felt one of those EVGAs?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Have you ever felt one of those EVGAs?


Not yet, maybe when I do my next build


----------



## Wiz766

Hands down the best PSU I have ever felt (I own the 1300w one) so solid and sexy


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Hands down the best PSU I have ever felt (I own the 1300w one) so solid and sexy


If it feels anything like my EVGA Supernova 750 B2 then that's the understatement of the year.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> If it feels anything like my EVGA Supernova 750 B2 then that's the understatement of the year.


not even close... its superflower leadex unit and its superb, B2 is trash...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I love my 1000 watt G2! 1600 watts for two Titan Z's... Totally can't wait.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know my next PSU will still be the Cooler Master v1000 since I love the quality of my v850, but those EVGA PSU's are def. sessi


----------



## George C

You make everything look so good


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know my next PSU will still be the Cooler Master v1000 since I love the quality of my v850, but those EVGA PSU's are def. sessi


I love my V850 too, awesome quality looks good and the cables are great. But I think i'll go EVGA for my next one, just for the sake of change.

If I had to take off some minor marks for the V850 it would be for the ridiculously tight connectors and the slightly too noisy at idle fan.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Received another care package from Slovenia today...

Six of EKs new delicious Vardar fans. I opted for the all-black 3000rpm "FF5" series Vardar fans. Out of the box the FF5 version comes with red sleeving which is purty, but I'll be re-sleeving with something that matches the build more.

Really digging the clean aesthetic


----------



## Georgey123

They look great with the PE radiators, very stealth much wow.


----------



## Georgey123

Edit: sorry double post


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Even the packaging on those fans is sexy!


----------



## snef

great fan and great pics


----------



## mAs81

Simple and clean..EK delivered some pretty nice fans indeed


----------



## akira749

Nice shots James! I can't wait to see all the late products updates in the case!!


----------



## Gilles3000

Awesome photo's James, love the fans. I was a bit skeptical of the fully square frames at first, but it makes them look really clean on a radiator.

Have you been able to do any testing? If so, how loud are they at 3000rpm(compared to other high rpm fans) and whats the lowest rpm they can stably run at?


----------



## USMC Modder

Love my EVGA power supplies. I have a P2 1000 watt and a G2 850. The 1000 watt and up are huge but one of the best quality I've seen. Can't wait to see more of this build as well.


----------



## JambonJovi

FF5 looks a lot like FFS haha... I see what you did there EK.


----------



## Pheozero

Love that black on black. If I didn't spend a small fortune on some NB Multiframe, I would totally pick some up for my build.

I actually still might grab some...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys! And to those who asked, no haven't tried them yet...

On a cool note, one of my fans/rad photos made it to the number one spot on EK's homepage carousel, with Parvum Titanfall still holding strong at number three









http://www.ekwb.com/


----------



## FrancisJF

Loving the recent updates.


----------



## Elyminator

3k rpm scares me. All my noiseblockers are run at 1400 and there are times that's to loud


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> 3k rpm scares me. All my noiseblockers are run at 1400 and there are times that's to loud


I chose the FF5's for two reasons, the first being the all black aesthetic, the second because I will run them at the absolute lowest speed they can go, but when I want to do some benching I can pump up the speed if I wish.

EDIT: corrected "spleen" to speed. Lol.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> EDIT: corrected "spleen" to speed. Lol.


I've got the need...the need for spleen!


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks guys! And to those who asked, no haven't tried them yet...
> 
> On a cool note, one of my fans/rad photos made it to the number one spot on EK's homepage carousel, with Parvum Titanfall still holding strong at number three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/


That's cool


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I chose the FF5's for two reasons, the first being the all black aesthetic, the second because I will run them at the absolute lowest speed they can go, but when I want to do some benching I can pump up the speed if I wish.
> 
> EDIT: corrected "spleen" to speed. Lol.


Pretty much the same reasons I'm looking at them too ^-^ one never knows what that extra cooling that ramping up fans can provide will bring for you with benching


----------



## petriedish81

For about the first month I was reading the fans as Vaders. I do wish they would use a better sleeve on those fans. With everything else so nice and clean, the loose fibers of that sleeving just look wrong. I love my EVGA power supply too, but that thing is huge inside that case! Is it getting a shroud?


----------



## pathfindercod

I may have missed it and sorry if so, but how are you going to control the fans and what splitters etc?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> For about the first month I was reading the fans as Vaders. I do wish they would use a better sleeve on those fans. With everything else so nice and clean, the loose fibers of that sleeving just look wrong. I love my EVGA power supply too, but that thing is huge inside that case! Is it getting a shroud?


It is big







no shroud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> I may have missed it and sorry if so, but how are you going to control the fans and what splitters etc?


I will most likely use a couple of the Swiftech pwm splitters that I usually use. I like them a lot.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the lovely EK res/pump combo I'll be using


----------



## iBored

So gorgeous you made that D5 specs sticker look good.









What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> So gorgeous you made that D5 specs sticker look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What camera and lens are you using?


Thanks! I use a canon 70D and switch between 17-55mm and 100mm lenses.


----------



## sadeter

Ahh. Another psu using a C19 connector. I thought my NZXT was the only one. I wanted to do a sleeved power cable too, and it was a pain to find a good looking replacement connector that wasn't outrageously expensive. Finally did find one though for under $40.

Side note: You're not planning on using those red fan connectors are you?


----------



## Regnitto

That is one sexy looking pump/res. Can't wait to see the water flowing through it!


----------



## MunneY

So...

Bout time to start putting things together eh?


----------



## MrBojanglles88

seeing the pics of this mobo have pretty much sold me on using one in my next build.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Dang. This build is amazing! Sub


----------



## dirty elf

pretty sweet


----------



## Jameswalt1

The Titan Z's are all blocked up!


----------



## Kranik

Absolutely gorgeous James.


----------



## wisecrack

Awesome!


----------



## saxovtsmike

just wow
What watertemps do you expect with 4 gpu cores and a cpu heatig up the water and only 5x120mm of radiatorsurface ?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> just wow
> What watertemps do you expect with 4 gpu cores and a cpu heatig up the water and only 5x120mm of radiatorsurface ?


The temps should be fine. The rule of thumb is 1 120mm rad/component +1. My guess for temps under load: ~60°C on the cpu and ~50°C with the fans spinning around 1800rpm.


----------



## akira749

So beautiful James!


----------



## mAs81

Those Titan Z blocks are seriously badass








I love the whole look in the case , good work James !!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Please stop making beautiful rigs and distracting me from my coursework!









Good work man looks great!


----------



## HackJoe

Loving it! What do you do with all your builds? I so wanna see your set up.. It must be like a gallery of modern computer art!

J.


----------



## MunneY

Yea buddy. ... hope you got your thermal pad fix


----------



## Bart

DAMN!


----------



## CBac

Sweet build. Awesome photog skills too.









Subbed


----------



## Regnitto

Looking great, James!


----------



## curly haired boy

those blocks.....


----------



## TheMentalist

Amazing work mate, loving it so far


----------



## ssamhouu

Looks incredible work bro


----------



## ssamhouu

incredible work!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys! Build will start chugging along now, just been busy with work.

Next step is planning the loop, then bending and fitting the copper tube, of which then needs nickel plated. While the tube I being plated I will plan the wiring, cut the pump and fan wires to custom lengths etc...

Waiting in the acrylic color pack from Hex Gear also to replace the white acrylic panels (with silver). Once received I will also make a video about the case, and build.


----------



## Nihaan

Dear god, another amazing build from James.... Time to sub


----------



## EVGA-JacobF




----------



## danfist

Subbed!!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Been quiet almost a week now..


----------



## Mark011

amazing job! can't wait for more pics!


----------



## NavyChief

Subbed!!


----------



## Wiz766

Uh James you okay?


----------



## MR-e

his previous post containing his to do list seems quite substantial. most likely the waiting between shipments and nickel plating is taking some time.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> his previous post containing his to do list seems quite substantial. most likely the waiting between shipments and nickel plating is taking some time.


Nah isn't at all like james, last time he was gone this long he was in the hospital.

*worried*


----------



## MR-e

true, but he gave us a heads up so that was to be expected. however, the optimist in me believes he is a-ok


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Nah isn't at all like james, last time he was gone this long he was in the hospital.
> 
> *worried*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> true, but he gave us a heads up so that was to be expected. however, the optimist in me believes he is a-ok


He's around guys... He's just SUPER busy with work and family...


----------



## pootahauntus

Subbed


----------



## snow cakes

Havent seen this thread in a while, the build is looking great so far m8


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Been quiet almost a week now..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark011*
> 
> amazing job! can't wait for more pics!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Dear god, another amazing build from James.... Time to sub


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavyChief*
> 
> Subbed!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Uh James you okay?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> his previous post containing his to do list seems quite substantial. most likely the waiting between shipments and nickel plating is taking some time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Nah isn't at all like james, last time he was gone this long he was in the hospital.
> 
> *worried*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> true, but he gave us a heads up so that was to be expected. however, the optimist in me believes he is a-ok


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> He's around guys... He's just SUPER busy with work and family...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pootahauntus*
> 
> Subbed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Havent seen this thread in a while, the build is looking great so far m8


Thanks guys! And as @MunneY stated this is the case. Work is killing me right now. Plus my wife is supposed to be giving birth any day...









Here's a couple of quick verbal updates:

I ran into two small issues, in reverse ATX the Titan Z's sag like crazy - way more than my OCD can take, so I've switched to regular ATX - which to be honest looks better in this case, I can't pin point why but it just does. The other issue is that the EK rads are a little too thick to fit inside the rad chambers unless you don't slide the covers back on - which wont work. So DazMode/Darkside stepped up and has just shipped me a couple of their 27mm rads.

As soon as they arrive I will begin the tubing. Should be any day now.

Thank you all for following!


----------



## guitarhero23




----------



## Regnitto

Congrats on the upcoming bundle of joy!


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming bundle of joy!


I am certain he means Monochrome.


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks guys! And as @MunneY stated this is the case. Work is killing me right now. Plus my wife is supposed to be giving birth any day...


Congrats and good luck with the little James!


----------



## Wiz766

Well that is good news!


----------



## mAs81

Congrats!!!One thing's for sure-that kid is going to have the best rig among his friends


----------



## sinnedone

Congrats on the upcoming baby. It'll be hard to pry yourself away once he/she is born.


----------



## TheMentalist

Congrats man, that's good news.


----------



## Pimphare

The build is coming along great James! I think this may be my favorite masterpiece of yours yet. The titan z blocks are sick. Can't wait to see the chromed tubing. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Jameswalt1

A new part arrived!

Meet my new little guy, Lyman James Walter


----------



## easynator

Congrats for the nice little guy!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Congratulation James! Limited Edition parts are the best


----------



## ledzepp3

Congrats James







Hope he's doing well









-Zepp


----------



## MocoIMO

The best part by far, Congrats James!


----------



## MunneY

Congrats brother! Glad to see everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Panther Al

Congrats!


----------



## mAs81

Congrats,that's the best part arrival ever


----------



## akira749

Congrats and welcome to the little guy!


----------



## Barefooter

Congrats on the little one James! No more full nights sleep for you.


----------



## sinnedone

Congrats homey!

Hope everyone recovers fast and get to go home.


----------



## Nihaan

Omg hello there baby JAMES







) Congrats !!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Well Ill Be. The guy makes computers and babies! Congrats Mr. James.

The Cautious One


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Big congrats on the new family update! Awesome news. You'll have a pair of tiny hands for installing awkward heatsinks now!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Congrats for the nice little guy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Congratulation James! Limited Edition parts are the best


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Congrats James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's doing well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> The best part by far, Congrats James!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Congrats brother! Glad to see everyone is doing ok!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Congrats,that's the best part arrival ever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the little guy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Congrats on the little one James! No more full nights sleep for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Congrats homey!
> 
> Hope everyone recovers fast and get to go home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Omg hello there baby JAMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Congrats !!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Well Ill Be. The guy makes computers and babies! Congrats Mr. James.
> 
> The Cautious One


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Big congrats on the new family update! Awesome news. You'll have a pair of tiny hands for installing awkward heatsinks now!


Thanks everyone! I'll post the overclocking results later! I also plan on some vinyl modifications too....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'll post the overclocking results later! I also plan on some *vinyl modifications* too....


Well Of Course you will









The Cautious One


----------



## Wiz766

Woot woot to new life!


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'll post the overclocking results later! I also plan on some vinyl modifications too....


Congratulations, James. My little guy is almost a year and a half now and still running overclocked to the max, lol. hope you have the same results.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Congratulations James.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Congrats man, there's no other feeling like it


----------



## WiSK

Congratulations!


----------



## Buehlar

Best upgrade ever!
I'm not even gonna ask how much that part set you back...priceless investment!









Congrats James


----------



## roflcopter159

Congrats James!


----------



## remixedMind

congratulations


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Best upgrade ever!
> I'm not even gonna ask how much that part set you back...priceless investment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats James


Oh don't worry, it was sponsored... by mother nature.


----------



## gdubc

This new build is bound to spring a leak at some point....congrats!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Oh don't worry, it was sponsored... by mother nature.


but the cost of maintenance gets staggering









Grattz !! Take care of them.


----------



## Elyminator

that new part really doesn't fit with the color scheme of the build... gonna need some paint







congrats! trying to figure out how you're ever going to finish this build now


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> that new part really doesn't fit with the color scheme of the build... gonna need some paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats! trying to figure out how you're ever going to finish this build now


Easy, no sleep...EVER

Congrats


----------



## Georgey123

Congratulations James







.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'll post the overclocking results later!


Congrats James!

However I think from now on it'll be the other way around
and the little man will try to figure out how far he can push YOU.


----------



## imersa

Great news


----------



## vaporizer

congrats on the new part(of your life). i'm still not sure how you will work your new addition into a build, but you are J. Walt, so i for one will be watching for it.


----------



## NavyChief

Congratulations on the birth on your new baby!!


----------



## Nissejacke

Well done! That is one cute little new case you got there! Congratulations!

Children is like a car, at first the maintenance is pretty straightforward, you fill the gastank and let it rest now and then and it works. But as it gets older the more it needs:
New tires (shoes)
Perhaps a new interior (Clothes)
It will need even more gas for the same distance (food)
Wax (makeup)
styling (piercings, tatoo)

I know, never compare anything with a car, but I thought it kinda worked anyway.









On the other hand, the older the child gets, the more you love them.

(I have a 3,5 year old son, wouldn't trade him for any car in the world.)

/Jakob


----------



## Guest

Congratulations James!


----------



## slumbarr

Congrats!!!


----------



## FrancisJF

Congrats to you and your gf/wife.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nissejacke*
> 
> Well done! That is one cute little new case you got there! Congratulations!
> 
> Children is like a car, at first the maintenance is pretty straightforward, you fill the gastank and let it rest now and then and it works. But as it gets older the more it needs:
> New tires (shoes)
> Perhaps a new interior (Clothes)
> It will need even more gas for the same distance (food)
> Wax (makeup)
> styling (piercings, tatoo)
> 
> I know, never compare anything with a car, but I thought it kinda worked anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the older the child gets, the more you love them.
> 
> (I have a 3,5 year old son, wouldn't trade him for any car in the world.)
> 
> /Jakob


I always viewed it thusly:

You spend the First Two Years getting them to Stand Up and Talk.

And the next 16 to get them to sit down and shutup.


----------



## REAPER XD

Congratulations James! I hope everything goes smoothly and the baby brings nothing but joy to your life.


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I always viewed it thusly:
> 
> You spend the First Two Years getting them to Stand Up and Talk.
> 
> And the next 16 to get them to sit down and shutup.


Can confirm, am 17.


----------



## USMC Modder

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## CBac

Congrats! Your son is going to have the coolest computers.


----------



## curly haired boy

gotta love adding new parts









congrats man!


----------



## stl drifter

Congratulations on the new addition to the family James!!!


----------



## NE0XY

Congratulations on your bundle of joy James! =)


----------



## Hukkel

Congratulations on the birth of your son.


----------



## Gilles3000

Congrats James!


----------



## HackJoe

Great news James, congratulations!

J.


----------



## pootahauntus

Very cute kid congrats!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Well done matey.

Lets hope he is not ginger eh?


----------



## Panther Al

What's wrong with Gingers eh?

No need to be Jelly about it.


----------



## Bart

James, I'm shocked you didn't bring a Titan to the hospital so you could weigh that on the baby scale to compare with the kid.







Congrats buddy, hope he's a quiet one and that you actually get sleep.


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Well done matey.
> 
> Lets hope he is not ginger eh?


Hey hey hey whoa.

I date a ginger.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Hey hey hey whoa.
> 
> I date a ginger.


----------



## iBored

No unboxing? Hahaha congratulations!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> No unboxing? Hahaha congratulations!


Oh GOD please No!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Hey hey hey whoa.
> 
> I date a ginger.


Thats different


----------



## USMC Modder

Hope all is going well with the new baby. I have a question about the x99 in SLI. I heard that it will block the USB 3.0 and 2.0 ports on the board so you can't plug in a front IO panel.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> Hope all is going well with the new baby. I have a question about the x99 in SLI. I heard that it will block the USB 3.0 and 2.0 ports on the board so you can't plug in a front IO panel.


I can confirm it does unfortunately block the usb headers if you use the 3rd PCI-e slot, the Hexgear does not house any front ports so it won't be an issue for James. I could only suggest trying 90 adapters but not sure they will clear


----------



## USMC Modder

Is that if you use slots 1 and 2, or just if you use 1 and 3? I am going to be running two 980's with waterblocks and was going to use 1 and 2 on the board.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> Is that if you use slots 1 and 2, or just if you use 1 and 3? I am going to be running two 980's with waterblocks and was going to use 1 and 2 on the board.


If you use slots 1&2 you're good to go, only slot 3 blocks it. But as mentioned a 90degree adapter would work. I personally don't care for front ports on showy builds just adds clutter.

BTW everyone, I'll be getting moving along on this build again EXTREMELY soon. The baby has just kept us awake every bleeding hour of the night busy the last couple of weeks.

Sorry for the lack of updates!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> BTW everyone, I'll be getting moving along on this build again EXTREMELY soon. The baby has just kept us awake every bleeding hour of the night busy the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates!


Don't worry man, we understand. Just take your time.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> BTW everyone, I'll be getting moving along on this build again EXTREMELY soon. The baby has just kept us awake every bleeding hour of the night busy the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates!


It's cool, man. Completely understandable. Hope all is well and you get some sleep.


----------



## TheMentalist

No hurries man, take your time


----------



## USMC Modder

Thanks for the update on that. Can't wait to see some updates on this build. Having a new baby is definitely exhausting.


----------



## MunneY




----------



## SrgntBallistic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*


Hahahaha This!


----------



## JJEEGG2211

*cough*


----------



## Regnitto

Ain't heard from you in a while, James. Hope little james is ok and you are getting sleep


----------



## Georgey123

Please James, can I have some more!


----------



## fantasticgcg

What's happened to the progress dude? Hope you and your family are well.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Progress beginning this week everyone!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Progress beginning this week everyone!


----------



## Ragsters

^^^


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Progress beginning this week everyone!


LIAR


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> LIAR


agreed
EDIT: pics or didn't happen


----------



## Lefik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> agreed
Click to expand...

We can never trust him again, after he abandoned us.... for his family


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> We can never trust him again, after he abandoned us.... for his family


----------



## Jameswalt1

Video overview of the Hex Gear case inbound shortly...


----------



## taowulf




----------



## zroconnor

I have no idea why I'm not subbed to this yet :/ In saying that, I'm in


----------



## Jameswalt1

So after disappearing for a little of over a month (my wife gave birth...) I'm back!

I'm back with a little something different - a video overview of the Hex Gear R40 case. I've never done one of these kinds of videos before so cut me a little slack









Hope you enjoy, and from here the build will be moving full steam ahead!


----------



## Mike813

subscribed


----------



## catbuster

Nice video, about time to start building


----------



## MunneY

The wuality that the video is shot in is unreal, though im not surprised.

excellent job brother


----------



## TheMentalist

Top notch video James, nice presentation. Now I'm really looking forward to see the completed build.


----------



## mAs81

Great vid , keep up the quality work


----------



## Mark011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So after disappearing for a little of over a month (my wife gave birth...) I'm back!
> 
> I'm back with a little something different - a video overview of the Hex Gear R40 case. I've never done one of these kinds of videos before so cut me a little slack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy, and from here the build will be moving full steam ahead!


Great video! I really enjoyed it!


----------



## sinnedone

Good vid man very informative and well edited.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Okay.... After seeing the video with the explanation of everything I'm seriously digging this case! Any additional word on the accent panels that will be available?


----------



## Buehlar

Nice review James...makes me want to spend $$$ that I don't have!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Okay.... After seeing the video with the explanation of everything I'm seriously digging this case! Any additional word on the accent panels that will be available?


None to speak of, just lots of colors available at launch.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here are the Darkside LED strips I'll be using. LOVE THESE THINGS. Modular, compact, and bright - IMO there is no substitute on the market. The example pics at the end are just using a single 7.5 inch strip!

Performance PC also started carrying the strips and modular kits a couple of weeks ago


----------



## roflcopter159

Great pictures as always James!

I actually got myself two 12" strips for my 600T. I never realized how bright they actually are! They make a spotlight on my desk through the window of my case


----------



## guitarhero23

They seem like fine product but way too expensive...isnt it like $12 for one of those strips? Would be like $50 just to do one side of s case All thr way around.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I've got 2 of the RGB version of those strips. I still need to get the Y adapter so that I can hook them up. Great construction all the way around. As you can see in James' amazing photos they do an awesome job of distributing the light throughout the interior of the case. Awesome photos!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> They seem like fine product but way too expensive...isnt it like $12 for one of those strips? Would be like $50 just to do one side of s case All thr way around.


Iirc, its $10,$12,$14 from the shortest to the longest. Pretty expensive indeed.


----------



## Jimbags

Just a question how many amps would a typical RGB strip pull. Is a PC PSU plenty?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Just a question how many amps would a typical RGB strip pull. Is a PC PSU plenty?


Probably only 6 amps (at the most). Most PSUs can accommodate LED strips, as they are quite efficient.

Wattage is also important. Find out the draw that your current setup uses and then figure in a little bit more for a couple of strips.


----------



## Jimbags

I have an RGB stip of about 200 LEDs tried using a power adapter I had 12V 1AMP but after about a month the psu blew. Im guessing 1 amp is nowhere near enough? I roughly worked out 6amp required


----------



## IWantAnA2

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> They seem like fine product but way too expensive...isnt it like $12 for one of those strips? Would be like $50 just to do one side of s case All thr way around.


I don't know if anything that's $12 is "way too" expensive. I'd be interested to know what kind of reviews these LED strips are getting.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Darkside definitely makes some quality components







definitely would love to run some of their LED's in my M8


----------



## hiarc

I agree with people here, I absolutely love Darkside LED strips. If I can, I will always buy his LED strips.







One of the main reasons is that the white strips are exactly white, no hint of blueish tint.

Out of recent purchases, I bought two RGB strips for use with a Farbwerk and they are just as amazing. I would definitely recommend them.

Oh, and beautiful work as always James.


----------



## MocoIMO

The video & those shots with the Darkside LED's sold me... Day 1 purchase


----------



## H2lium

hello guys,

i already asked in another thread but would like another point of view...

i was wondering if a regular ATX motherboard would fit in this case, (if not using the 2 lower motherboard slots)

I'm asking this because i need a motherboard with 3 spaces between Pciex 16 in order to do SLI with large graphic cards that take 3 slots (didn't find any mAtx motherboard thats allows this, except your X99 but it's too expensive and need high end processor to be able to use 40 lanes).

There isn't enough clearance i think at the bottom for ATX mobo but if removing the lower baseplate it should be possible what you think?

Thanks


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H2lium*
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> i already asked in another thread but would like another point of view...
> 
> i was wondering if a regular ATX motherboard would fit in this case, (if not using the 2 lower motherboard slots)
> 
> I'm asking this because i need a motherboard with 3 spaces between Pciex 16 in order to do SLI with large graphic cards that take 3 slots (didn't find any mAtx motherboard thats allows this, except your X99 but it's too expensive and need high end processor to be able to use 40 lanes).
> 
> There isn't enough clearance i think at the bottom for ATX mobo but if removing the lower baseplate it should be possible what you think?
> 
> Thanks


An ATX version will be coming. I'd just be patent.


----------



## pathfindercod

I neeeeeed eATX!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I saw asrock developed a mitx x99 mobo









http://www.anandtech.com/show/9081/asrock-to-debut-mini-itx-haswell-e-at-cebit-x99e-itx-ac-with-usb-3-1


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I saw asrock developed a mitx x99 mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9081/asrock-to-debut-mini-itx-haswell-e-at-cebit-x99e-itx-ac-with-usb-3-1


Oh man, that just gave me inappropriate feelings in my pants.


----------



## Bart

+1 on the Darkside LED love! I just built a backup PC with those things, and they rock. Tough as nails too. Incredible photos as usual James! You really do have a great photographic eye.


----------



## Hobbsmeerkat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Oh man, that just gave me inappropriate feelings in my pants.


I don't think anyone has an adapter for the slimmer version of the 2011-3 socket tho (which is why it comes with a cooler), might have to make one, or see if Bitspower or EK have an adapter or full-cover block planned


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> They seem like fine product but way too expensive...isnt it like $12 for one of those strips? Would be like $50 just to do one side of s case All thr way around.


They are actually cheaper than the bitfenix alchemy strips by a couple of dollars and the quality is waaaaay better, not to mention far far brighter. They're so bright there's no way you would ever need to go around a whole case with them, you'd need to where sunglasses









They are more expensive than the long nzxt strips but again... The quality and brightness - two different animals.

Also consider the small footprint these things have. #1 rule for lighting (imo) is to make it so you can't see where the light is coming from, hide the strip/bulbs. The skinny nature of these (and the brightness of of them) makes that so much easier to do, not to mention you don't need an ugly 1 meter strip of lighting going all the way around your case which looks tacky.


----------



## H2lium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> An ATX version will be coming. I'd just be patent.


Thanks for the answer...any idea when it is coming out?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They are actually cheaper than the bitfenix alchemy strips by a couple of dollars and the quality is waaaaay better, not to mention far far brighter. They're so bright there's no way you would ever need to go around a whole case with them, you'd need to where sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are more expensive than the long nzxt strips but again... The quality and brightness - two different animals.
> 
> Also consider the small footprint these things have. #1 rule for lighting (imo) is to make it so you can't see where the light is coming from, hide the strip/bulbs. The skinny nature of these (and the brightness of of them) makes that so much easier to do, not to mention you don't need an ugly 1 meter strip of lighting going all the way around your case which looks tacky.


If I wanted to light a CaseLabs S5 where would I put them to only need 2? Just the left+right sides?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> If I wanted to light a CaseLabs S5 where would I put them to only need 2? Just the left+right sides?


If it's just the MB/GPU area than I'd go with top right/left strips







Might even be able to get away with 1 on the drop in mount if you center it good enough.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> If I wanted to light a CaseLabs S5 where would I put them to only need 2? Just the left+right sides?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> If it's just the MB/GPU area than I'd go with top right/left strips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might even be able to get away with 1 on the drop in mount if you center it good enough.


I think one per side would probably be the way to go. Or at least that's probably what I would do.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Alright ladies and gents, this is the last "product feature" update for the log (besides cables later). Upcoming updates will be loop progress and a fast finish for the build...

Care package from Canada... Darkside rads from DazMode! If you recall I previously discovered I'd need thinner radiators, so Darkside came through big time and even threw in a bonus 120mm rad. Not sure if I'll be able to use it as it may make the loop too complicated but man the little guy is cute









These rads come in at a staggeringly skinny 27mm and are perfect when you need a thinner rad. To be honest I prefer skinny radiators in general - I'm not a fan in the slightest of "monsta" rads and the like - I think they are ugly unless hidden. For me ~45mm is tops.

Check out these cute buggers!


----------



## TheMentalist

Sweet man, those rads looks very nice indeed. They look 'smooth'.

That 120 rad though, cute yeah.


----------



## Bart

Love those rads!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Darkside makes good shtuff


----------



## HackJoe

Rads looks great, would you say there is little in the way of performance loss between these and say the EK PE series you've used in the past?

J.


----------



## akira749

Nice work James!


----------



## mAs81

Think those rads will fit the build very nice


----------



## wermad

Waiting for new JamesW build log w/ quad Titan X


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Waiting for new JamesW build log w/ quad Titan X


Yeah think that would be RoboCop 2.0


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> Rads looks great, would you say there is little in the way of performance loss between these and say the EK PE series you've used in the past?
> 
> J.


No clue, I'm sure it's negligible
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Waiting for new JamesW build log w/ quad Titan X


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah think that would be RoboCop 2.0


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> They seem like fine product but way too expensive...isnt it like $12 for one of those strips? Would be like $50 just to do one side of s case All thr way around.


I'm quoting myself because When I wrote this I believe the white LED strip was $11.99...Just went to add them to my pcpartspicker.com list and now they raised the price of them to...$15.99?!?! That's like 30% of the original price...I'm confused. Either they are doing what they said they "wouldn't do" and raise prices with frozencpu's absense, or....? Did I mess something up? This just seems even more ridiculous to me now. Sorry to be posting it in your build log, it's just where it initially came up and if companies are sponsoring and sendign you product I think it's fair to assess them in said build log, although I guess this is more of performance-pcs pricing than assessing the product but...









http://www.performance-pcs.com/darkside-connect-dimmable-12-modular-led-strip-white.html


----------



## roflcopter159

Jumping into the "those rads look awesome" group









Also, kind of going back to the LED discussion, James, could you possibly get a picture or two (or just a description) of where you place the LED strips? I've always been curious about that. It seems like wherever you put them, it makes the lighting perfect in your builds.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Jumping into the "those rads look awesome" group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, kind of going back to the LED discussion, James, could you possibly get a picture or two (or just a description) of where you place the LED strips? I've always been curious about that. It seems like wherever you put them, it makes the lighting perfect in your builds.


Nothing too scientific in this regard. Usually one strip on each side of the top rad/fans. I also make sure to place as far from the window as possible so there's no weird glowing glare when the window is on. Par exemple:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nothing too scientific in this regard. Usually one strip on each side of the top rad/fans. I also make sure to place as far from the window as possible so there's no weird glowing glare when the window is on.


Thats what I do too james, except I have only been using cold cathodes.


----------



## TheMentalist

Any progress mate?


----------



## USMC Modder

Can't wait to see those rads get installed. Now get back to work on this thing







.


----------



## MunneY

Hey

You guys remember when @Jameswalt1 used to do build logs with his super awesome pcs?

Yeah, me too


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey
> 
> You guys remember when @Jameswalt1 used to do build logs with his super awesome pcs?
> 
> Yeah, me too


Never heard of him. Must be a myth!


----------



## gdubc

Uh oh, @Jameswalt1, looks like the natives are getting restless again....


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey
> 
> You guys remember when @Jameswalt1 used to do build logs with his super awesome pcs?
> 
> Yeah, me too


----------



## wjturner78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey
> 
> You guys remember when @Jameswalt1 used to do build logs with his super awesome pcs?
> 
> Yeah, me too


Yeah that was awesome. ... ahh the good old days....


----------



## Lefik

Where are you?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Haha, give the man some room! He has a newborn under his care. They may be the most special thing that happens in your life, but man, they are a real time drain!


----------



## MunneY

This is what i picture him doing...


----------



## DarthBaggins

just remember he just had a new arrival, so if it's anything like around my house not alot will be done since free time is minimal lol


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Also—and this is just a silly theory—there have been a couple of changes made to the R40 that he may be waiting on. I was talking to a lovely guy from HEX Gear (seriously, he's a dote) about a future build and he mentioned a couple of minor changes that were coming. Maybe James Walt is waiting on those changes. Or maybe he's waiting for the case to be fully released in the coming month.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I still chalk it up to having a newborn, and yeah he could be awaiting some parts for mentioned changes


----------



## MunneY

Honestly guys hes just super busy with life. (See wife, 2 kids, job, and many other things)

I give him grief here but its all fun and games. Hell be back. Dont you worry your heads one bit


----------



## Bart

James' builds are worth the wait! So much great design, photography and video! He's the jack of all trades.


----------



## pathfindercod

Oh yeah, newborns will not allow much free time. I miss having a young one but my days for that are long gone.







My Son is 24 and step daughter is 19.... Im sure he will get some free time soon.. But honestly when free time comes around having a baby you have OTHER stuff to get caught up on also...


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's been my issue, my son is now at 6mo


----------



## Wolfsbora

Man, my son is 18 months. I figured I'd have a lot more time because he can occupy himself a lot more now. SOOO not the case. I find myself cleaning up after him, getting his meals ready, and (here's the best part though) I get to be a kid again since we play with his toys so much. That in itself is pretty incredible. But yeah, establishing a rhythm after having kids is tough. Everything is out of balance for a long time.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah kinda can't wait for the toys to play with lol without looking weird


----------



## Wolfsbora

Haha, that's the best part, having kids gives you the best excuse to play with toys again! No worries about looking weird. If anything, people will be like "aw, he's sweet" and all that stuff haha.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I don't know what y'all are talking about. I still play with Lego all the time.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I don't know what y'all are talking about. I still play with Lego all the time.


Me too! I'm hooked on the Architecture series and I've been building a lot of nanoblock sets. 31 years old and you can't keep me away!

As it sits atop my 550D. Maybe someone should build a Lego set of one of James' builds.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

We have an old Monorail set from the 70's that I've always adored. If it was still intact, it would probably be worth something. You could make almost anything you wanted with those pieces.


----------



## Kidam101

its sad he doesnt at least let us know whats up


----------



## akira749

Don't worry guys James isn't gone. He's just busy with real life events


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Don't worry guys James isn't gone. He's just busy with real life events


Stop sending him everywhere and let him get back to this build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wjturner78*
> 
> Yeah that was awesome. ... ahh the good old days....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Haha, give the man some room! He has a newborn under his care. They may be the most special thing that happens in your life, but man, they are a real time drain!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> just remember he just had a new arrival, so if it's anything like around my house not alot will be done since free time is minimal lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Also-and this is just a silly theory-there have been a couple of changes made to the R40 that he may be waiting on. I was talking to a lovely guy from HEX Gear (seriously, he's a dote) about a future build and he mentioned a couple of minor changes that were coming. Maybe James Walt is waiting on those changes. Or maybe he's waiting for the case to be fully released in the coming month.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Honestly guys hes just super busy with life. (See wife, 2 kids, job, and many other things)
> 
> I give him grief here but its all fun and games. Hell be back. Dont you worry your heads one bit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> James' builds are worth the wait! So much great design, photography and video! He's the jack of all trades.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Oh yeah, newborns will not allow much free time. I miss having a young one but my days for that are long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Son is 24 and step daughter is 19.... Im sure he will get some free time soon.. But honestly when free time comes around having a baby you have OTHER stuff to get caught up on also...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> its sad he doesnt at least let us know whats up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Don't worry guys James isn't gone. He's just busy with real life events


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Stop sending him everywhere and let him get back to this build.


I'm alive everyone.... With the baby and other curveballs life threw at me I've just been swamped









I plan on finishing this sweet build up! I have plans for a video too.

Sorry for the lack of updates!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm alive everyone.... With the baby and other curveballs life threw at me I've just been swamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on finishing this sweet build up! I have plans for a video too.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates!


You need not to apologize, James! We're just an impatient crew of miscreants in need of some artwork at which to drool. Glad to see you back! I hope the little one is thriving.


----------



## George C

Yay, James is back! Dont apologize, just good to know you didnt just... forget lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm alive everyone.... With the baby and other curveballs life threw at me I've just been swamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on finishing this sweet build up! I have plans for a video too.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates!


Curve balls? I didn't realize children came with complimentary carribean islands to host an evil modding lair (of doom) in nowadays... ^_^









Glad to hear you're doing alright!


----------



## MunneY

I sure do miss my buddy @jameswalt1


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I sure do miss my buddy @jameswalt1


+1


----------



## Georgey123

Mee too







. I miss his purdy photos. Hope everything is well at home and work James







.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm alive everyone.... With the baby and other curveballs life threw at me I've just been swamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on finishing this sweet build up! I have plans for a video too.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates!


Life is good at throwing curveballs. No worries, mate. Just make sure that baby is good and all is well. Glad to hear from you again!


----------



## MocoIMO

It's not Monochrome but it is James and an R40


----------



## w35t

Noooo... last page =(


----------



## pathfindercod

Hope things are well with you James...


----------



## MunneY

It is very well possible that I'll have a child before James finishes this build log :-D

LOLOLOLOLOL

/me leaves


----------



## Natskyge

RIP build log.


----------



## Spenning

Jesus, this has to be my most productive day of vacation so far, one and a half series of Qi and going through this log, totally worth it







Might be a bit late, but congrats with the small one.


----------



## pathfindercod

Is James ok?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Is James ok?


Hes fine guys. Just handling his real world business and life. He will be back sometime


----------



## Solonowarion

I know it's useless speculating but I suspect he just got sick of all of it. He did so much In what seems such a short period of time I bet he just got burnt out.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I know it's useless speculating but I suspect he just got sick of all of it. He did so much In what seems such a short period of time I bet he just got burnt out.


I don't think its as much that as he has had a lot of other things going on.


----------



## JambonJovi

I reckon he just had to put things on the back-burner for the time being. It does seem like he's got his hands full for now...
I find it hard to dedicate time to just turn on my Pc, let alone build a beastly mod and I only have a girlfriend and a barely full-time job. Can't imagine adding a kid at this stage.


----------



## Shoultz101

Gratz James on the new addition to your family!! Like all of your builds, I am subbed and ready to be amazed.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoultz101*
> 
> Gratz James on the new addition to your family!! Like all of your builds, I am subbed and ready to be amazed.


Last update was like a year ago, but here's to hoping


----------



## TTheuns

Build logs never die. Unless massive server failure. Or an admin lock. Or just abandonment by the OP.
But let's not think negative thoughts, think that this PC will be finished at some point.


----------

